# S1 Form



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Finally made it and live in this quiet peaceful village, too quiet some may say, but I love it,:clap2:

Can anyone tell me where to register with the S1 form please ?. I'm slowly making headway, stood for over an hour in the electric office, to find transfering my name onto the house account had already been done.

'Ship Your Pets' were brilliant and very efficient with my 2 Springers, who are now enjoying their new life.

Geraldine


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Finally made it and live in this quiet peaceful village, too quiet some may say, but I love it,:clap2:
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to register with the S1 form please ?. I'm slowly making headway, stood for over an hour in the electric office, to find transfering my name onto the house account had already been done.
> 
> ...


Take it to your local Citizens Service Center, sorry I don't know where your nearest is located as I live in the mountains but they are located in all the cities I am sure someone will reply with your nearest. I think you will need to have got your residency permit (yellow slip) done before you can register for healthcare as a retired person. However the CSCentres are very helpful and will advice you.
Kind regards.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Take it to your local Citizens Service Center, sorry I don't know where your nearest is located as I live in the mountains but they are located in all the cities I am sure someone will reply with your nearest. I think you will need to have got your residency permit (yellow slip) done before you can register for healthcare as a retired person. However the CSCentres are very helpful and will advice you.
> Kind regards.


Thank you.


----------

